# gourami with a betta



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

would a male betta get along with a male dwarf gourami or would theretoruble?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes there will be trouble as they both occupie the same area of the tank and the betta would mistake the gourami for another betta and they'd fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you know this from experience durb?

What size tank bwc? They can be kept together, but usually its in large tanks. I've never kept them together though, so I don't know what would happen.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ive always been told to avoid gouramis with bettas, that the bettas could mistake the gouramis for bettas because of their (oooh Im technical here) feeler thingies LOL. I've never tried it myself tho.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont think the fact that they occupy the same area is a problem. I have gouramis and mollies in the same tank and they have no problem with them. The mollies are ALWAYS in the same place as the gouramis somehow. The gouramis couldnt care less.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Bettas and gouramis are both labyrinth fish, so maybe that has something to do with it...being somewhat related (?). I've always heard the same thing, don't put them together, but I've heard of a few people who have successfully kept them together...not sure how they did it though. I wouldn't chance it...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I doubt it has anything to do with them both being labrynth fish. I have one tank where half of the fish are labrynth fish...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Do they just not get along? I've always wondered why you can't keep them together....like a good reason to tell people. Because when you just say, no you can't keep them together...people always want to know why (like me ).


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, it has to do with them both being labyrinth fish and both being very aggressive to other males of their own type. I know several people who went against advice and decided to try it and ended up with dead fish. Either the betta would kill the gourami or vice versa and sometimes both would die. Personally, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I had 1 betta in with 1 gourami b4 (38G tank) and had no trouble at all but the gourami died. So know its just the betta


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

o. ok thank u all. thats y i wasnt sure. i have mollies with my gourami and they are fine. so is my gourami and my female betta. i might do it but i'll have a 5g set up just in case anything happens. its a 30g


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I forgot what the gourami was actually called, but it was kinda small and orange and it got along fine with my female betta.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep female bettas in with female gouramis. i have just added a male gourami to the mix and betta and gouramis are fine so far.


----------



## Loganvillebetta (Aug 3, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> would a male betta get along with a male dwarf gourami or would theretoruble?


This is a no no. Others already pointed out reasons but I think the main one is that bettas (especially males) and most other labyrinth fish (including gouramis) are territorial and they will fight/chase/kill other fish which they think are intruders. Bettas (males) are best kept alone by themselves in containers while females (preferably siblings or those with an established hierachy) can be kept together without problems. Gouramis of similar size can be kept together, preferably in group of 4 or more. Sure they will fight a bit but that usually are just skimish, not serious duel to the death.


----------

